
Climate Change: Luxury Holidays and SUVs Are Badges of Shame Now - edward
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-21/climate-change-luxury-holidays-and-suvs-are-badges-of-shame-now
======
oblib
Well I hope I helped with those big assed SUVs becoming a badge of shame. I've
worked at it since the early 2000s.

That bloated junk they make now is made to appeal to giant egos and it amazes
me how many there are out there. I miss the days when you could lift a 5
gallon bucket or some tools over the tailgate or side of the bed of a pickup
truck.

My favorite car, of all those I've owned, is the Suzuki Samurai 4x4. The
Suzuki Sidekick/Chevy Tracker is next. After that would be `70-`80's era
Toyota Pickups. You can't buy anything new like those now.

------
sunstone
I'm driving a Prius and feeling very smug and superior about it. :P Saving up
for a model 3 though.

------
adamzk
This is an ad for VW

